# will my dog remember me?



## chance (May 27, 2007)

hey,

it's been a while since i have been here. i was talking about moving and didn't know to take my dog or not. unfortunately i had to leave him... he was crying alot when i hugged him and left. i didn't like that at all. i been thinking about him ever since almost everyday... it's been almost five months now. i couldn't take him cause i had to stay with my uncle and he didn't want dogs around. so i left him with my dad and brother who the dog already knows. the flight for the dog to come to me is a bit pricey but i will work it out in a week or so and bring him here. i am just wondering if he will remember me? i've heard stories that people leave their dogs for a year or more and come back and they remember?

i have been good to my dog and i bathed him and took him for long walks everyday. he slept with me in my bed almost everyday... i played with him and loved him alot. but my dad and bro are saying he is happy and having a good time. i don't want him to forget me :/

any thoughts on this? stories would be nice to give me some hope.

p.s: he is 2 years old atm. we got him at 3 months old.


----------



## wvasko (Dec 15, 2007)

chance said:


> hey,
> 
> it's been a while since i have been here. i was talking about moving and didn't know to take my dog or not. unfortunately i had to leave him... he was crying alot when i hugged him and left. i didn't like that at all. i been thinking about him ever since almost everyday... it's been almost five months now. i couldn't take him cause i had to stay with my uncle and he didn't want dogs around. so i left him with my dad and brother who the dog already knows. the flight for the dog to come to me is a bit pricey but i will work it out in a week or so and bring him here. i am just wondering if he will remember me? i've heard stories that people leave their dogs for a year or more and come back and they remember?
> 
> ...


Chance if he's that dumb you don't want him. Of course he will remember you. Last yr I trained a Mastiff that was in training for 40 days and the owner brought him back for boarding about 6 months after training was finished and as I was walking across yard 90 ft from dog I called and he ripped lead out of owner's hand(wasn't expecting it)and charged to me. (doesn't help my dog trainer reputation much, but I was pleased) People constantly ask me if dog will forget them and I always have same answer, If dog is that dumb I can't train them. It's just never happened.


----------



## poodleholic (Mar 15, 2007)

Of course he will remember you! 

Let me tell you a little story. My mechanic worked out of his home, and he had 3 wolf hybrids and a GSD. I was sitting on the step of the deck waiting, when all of a sudden this huge dog plopped his butt down beside me, and started licking my neck! My mechanic's jaw about hit the ground when he looked up, telling me that he couldn't believe his eyes. His roommate can't even get near this dog (wolf hybrid), not even with food, and he's lived with him for 4 years! That hybrid jumped into my car and did NOT want to come out - he was leaving with me! LOL He finally got him out, but it wasn't easy! I moved to AZ, and, 3 yrs. later was back visiting my mom, whose car was acting up. I drove it out to my former mechanic's place, and when I got out've the car, that hybrid came running up to me, and about licked me half to death! Don't know WHY he was so crazy about me, but he was. He obviously remembered me! 

So, don't worry. Dogs DO remember.


----------



## RonE (Feb 3, 2007)

Your dog will remember you.

I was walking my black lab at the area dog park a while back when we passed someone walking the opposite direction.

My dog broke rank, ran around in front of the person and sat down in front of her, blocking the trail. I caught up and apologized, saying, "I'm so sorry. I don't know what got into him."

The woman responded, "Oh, I do. I gave him a treat about a year ago." 

I could also tell the story about a dog I surrendered to my parents. She always remembered me and was happy to see me when I visited, but she made it very clear that she had a new life with my folks and was not interested in returning to the old one.

Your dog will remember you, but don't assume that his is pining for you day and night.

I don't mean to be a downer, but it had to be said.


----------



## deege39 (Dec 29, 2008)

Dogs do have a good memory, some more than others, and more or less they probably remember the way you _smell._ I was away from family for over a year, and when I first went to visit my step-mother, _both_ of her dogs were all over me like white-on-rice! Even Spot, the one that particularly didn't care for me in the past...

Now when I go over, he'll greet me, but the initial "_Omg! You were gone so long!_" is over. lol!


----------



## rosemaryninja (Sep 28, 2007)

Dogs adapt very well. He has most likely settled into a happy life with your dad and brother, but that's not to say he won't remember you or be happy with you, too.


----------



## chance (May 27, 2007)

if you don't want to read all this stuff i wrote.. just skip down to where i ask a question. sorry for the long post...

hey guys. well i finally got my lil scruffy friend. it's been five months since i left him. long time, went so fast. had alot of arguements and emotional times throughout these months. my father and brother have grown attached to him but somehow i just don't see it being as much as i am... i took him for his first walk.. he slept with me all the time when he was a pup. i bathed him. took him for three hour walks almost everyday. i see myself as the boss of this dog. i love him very much. i have cried a couple times because of my father telling me he'll send him and repeatedly lied to me but finally i got him tonight. 

was a very tough night. i don't know the place i live in very much and was calling everyone to take me to the airport but no one would. too busy or too late. so i took a chance and i drove down and took directions from my cousin. i made it there...



QUESTION: 

now this is what im wondering... when i first saw him in the cage it wasnt what i expected, loud moans and excited. he was a bit weird when he first heard me call him and saw me from the cage. it was like he was in trouble slinking towards me. but as soon as he came out the cage he was jumping on me and wagging his tail (just not as much as i thought he would... as if i went out for an hour and just came back) 

when i brought him home he was playing with my old slippers he use to play with and seemed as normal as when i left him. so that's good. he's sleeping right now. poor thing was in that cage for about eight hours :/

is this normal ?


----------



## sparkle (Mar 3, 2009)

Wvsko did you reprimend the handler for allowing the dog to do this???

Sounds like the dog needs more training! LOL


----------



## wvasko (Dec 15, 2007)

Chance
I have no idea what happened to 1st reply but what I said is that I saw nothing not normal. When you 1st called him he was in crate and may or may not have been sure of voice. When he got out of crate and could actually identify you he acted great. The 8 hrs in crate did him no harm but the actual new travel experience may have tired him a bit and now that he has you back he can relax.


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

chance said:


> QUESTION:
> 
> now this is what im wondering... when i first saw him in the cage it wasnt what i expected, loud moans and excited. he was a bit weird when he first heard me call him and saw me from the cage. it was like he was in trouble slinking towards me. but as soon as he came out the cage he was jumping on me and wagging his tail (just not as much as i thought he would... as if i went out for an hour and just came back)
> 
> ...


Dogs have almost no scence of time. it doesn't matter if your gone for 2 minutes or two months. They will greet you the same. so it's probably normal for your dog.


----------



## chance (May 27, 2007)

ahh yes i thought so. i was telling my mom the same thing. dogs live in the moment kinda thing. they don't know what five months is, lol. thanks.


----------



## Donna5503 (Mar 13, 2009)

Your dog is probably very confused ....he missed you for 5 months, got used to being with your Dad...then got put in a crate for 8 hours and shipped back to you....yes...he is confused.....

But even so, you stated how happy he was to see you!...and that's great -- dogs always remember their Mommy & Daddys'....he might need some time to re-adjust --- so just reassure him that he's home for good.

....and Congratulations!


----------

